# Newbs get on my nerves



## mstrymxer (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok so i know im no expert. but it irritates me when i get on here after work and look at the new threads and every other one is titled. "budget grow, advice needed, sex question, total newb here, how does this look?".

*DOOD! READ THE GROW FAQS, WATCH A VIDEO THEN POST! SOME SIMPLE RESEARCH CAN ANSWER 70% OF THE POSTS ON HERE. DOES THIS GET ON YOUR NERVES?*
And im all for spreading knowledge but damn i get tired of seeing the same questions over and over


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

rep 4 uuuuuu


----------



## boooky (Feb 24, 2008)

Sticky this shit in the newb section!!


----------



## 250wpride (Feb 24, 2008)

rep for u my ass... im no expert but surely not a newb,but im sure we all were newbs once! its really just people who ask stupid questions or make stupid pointless post like this instead of answering the real questions I ask that piss me off


----------



## bigballin007 (Feb 24, 2008)

250wpride said:


> rep for u my ass... im no expert but surely not a newb,but im sure we all were newbs once! its really just people who ask stupid questions or make stupid pointless post like this instead of answering the real questions I ask that piss me off


Exactly! What I was thinking.....


----------



## human8 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah, I love paging thru hundreds of posts of huge photos of a 2 day old sprout demanding expert help quick! It let's us gauge the growers bell curve, it be dippin'.


----------



## mstrymxer (Feb 24, 2008)

250wpride said:


> rep for u my ass... im no expert but surely not a newb,but im sure we all were newbs once! its really just people who ask stupid questions or make stupid pointless post like this instead of answering the real questions I ask that piss me off


dude all im sayin is i hate people that put shit up like whats a light cycle whats veg hows my seedling look it poped out 2 secs ago, can you identify this 2 day old plant. i wish they would read something instead of asking these crazy ass questions

have you guys seen high times editorial office? that was a real question


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 25, 2008)

I am always high like most of us so i understand dumb questions so it dont bother me. + you can get a good laugh and help someone out at the same time = 2 4 1 special


----------



## joepro (Feb 25, 2008)

what worse a pointless rant thread or noob questions?(that is a toss up)
I try and answer all the noob questions,I personaly lov'em makes me feel smarter then what I am.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> Ok so i know im no expert. but it irritates me when i get on here after work and look at the new threads and every other one is titled. "budget grow, advice needed, sex question, total newb here, how does this look?".
> 
> *DOOD! READ THE GROW FAQS, WATCH A VIDEO THEN POST! SOME SIMPLE RESEARCH CAN ANSWER 70% OF THE POSTS ON HERE. DOES THIS GET ON YOUR NERVES?*
> And im all for spreading knowledge but damn i get tired of seeing the same questions over and over


as long as all threads are in the proper areas, i really dont mind. you know, like rants go in toke n' talk, etc... i completely understand your frustration, that is why i only look at the noob and plant problems sections when i am stoned, patient, and forgiving. i like to look for the people that are trying to help themselves and give them answers they seek. like last guy said, makes me feel smart. alot of these people, like myself, have nobody in life that they can talk about their growing to except us here at rui; give em a break. i already knew a good deal about growig when i came here, but it took me a month before i found the grow faqs on my own. instead of bitchin, politely point them in the right direction. it could be your neighbor you are helping grow some sweet ass smoke.  peace


----------



## dankforall (Feb 25, 2008)

I dont mind seeing the repeat questions. I also am not an expert but can answer most of them. Sometimes people would just like some personal attention just to be sure. But make sure they are in the section they belong! This site needs the new growers and we should help them all. The dumb ones who cannot do the research probally need the extra help anyway!!


----------



## Schmidty (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha,

All of the folks complaining in this thread complaining seem to have less posts than most of the folks asking questions... 

If you dont like the newb posts, then simply dont read/respond to them. Its nothing that you or I or anyone else will ever be able to manage, so why let it bother you. 

If you dont mind, then take a few minutes to respond to them and when youre done with your response then you can let them know that more info can be found in the Grow FAQ, or (fill in the blank). 

Otherwise, just stay in the advanced forum when you obviously belong.


----------



## Schmidty (Feb 25, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> dude all im sayin is i hate people that put shit up like whats a light cycle whats veg hows my seedling look it poped out 2 secs ago, can you identify this 2 day old plant. i wish they would read something instead of asking these crazy ass questions
> 
> have you guys seen high times editorial office? that was a real question


Have you really taken a moment to notice how much info is in these forums? I can totally understand that someone new to the wide world of growing would want quick answers after seeing the tremendous amount if posts and info here. 

Its natural to be excited about something like this, and to want to have as much of the pertinent info as quickly as possible. 

Smoke a J, sit back and take a few deep breathes! haha 

Silly Stoners...


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 25, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> Ok so i know im no expert. but it irritates me when i get on here after work and look at the new threads and every other one is titled. "budget grow, advice needed, sex question, total newb here, how does this look?".
> 
> *DOOD! READ THE GROW FAQS, WATCH A VIDEO THEN POST! SOME SIMPLE RESEARCH CAN ANSWER 70% OF THE POSTS ON HERE. DOES THIS GET ON YOUR NERVES?*
> And im all for spreading knowledge but damn i get tired of seeing the same questions over and over


i know what your saying.
but some people find it hard to start to talk, and just put things down, that they think might sound stupid, to people like you. 
people also like to make sure there grow is going right.
i have followed faq advice, what is good, but it isnt set in stone.
for god sake, man carnt you remember your 1st post on a new forum.
give people a break.
some people just like to act like you, and think they are know it alls.
making people feel stupid, and dare not ask.
so many people p.m me because they dare not post a thread, cos of people like you.
i would be lost without people from here helping me.
like i say the faq is fine, if you know whats what, but when your newby its all hard to understand.
at first


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 25, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> Ok so i know im no expert. but it irritates me when i get on here after work and look at the new threads and every other one is titled. "budget grow, advice needed, sex question, total newb here, how does this look?".
> 
> *DOOD! READ THE GROW FAQS, WATCH A VIDEO THEN POST! SOME SIMPLE RESEARCH CAN ANSWER 70% OF THE POSTS ON HERE. DOES THIS GET ON YOUR NERVES?*
> And im all for spreading knowledge but damn i get tired of seeing the same questions over and over


hey 150 posts
when do you stop been a newby and start to be a old ranting fart.
whats worse some tosser moaning about people wanting to know how to grow, or you moaning about it.
if you dont want to help anyone but your self, goto caio.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 25, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> dude all im sayin is i hate people that put shit up like whats a light cycle whats veg hows my seedling look it poped out 2 secs ago, can you identify this 2 day old plant. i wish they would read something instead of asking these crazy ass questions
> 
> have you guys seen high times editorial office? that was a real question


if you dont know you dont know, whats up with asking and making sure.
or should we just post bud pics, and have an faq.
and let them just work it out?.
god help your next question.
big head
sorry for rantingeveryone else.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2008)

we've all came a long way; looks like the kind of post you are complaining about....
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12392-first-indoor-closet-grow-advice.html


----------



## bigd921 (Feb 25, 2008)

gogrow said:


> as long as all threads are in the proper areas, i really dont mind. you know, like rants go in toke n' talk, etc... i completely understand your frustration, that is why i only look at the noob and plant problems sections when i am stoned, patient, and forgiving. i like to look for the people that are trying to help themselves and give them answers they seek. like last guy said, makes me feel smart. alot of these people, like myself, have nobody in life that they can talk about their growing to except us here at rui; give em a break. i already knew a good deal about growig when i came here, but it took me a month before i found the grow faqs on my own. instead of bitchin, politely point them in the right direction. it could be your neighbor you are helping grow some sweet ass smoke.  peace


well put I am very new and I appreciate every answer someone gives me, but i dont understand why people start these threads just to bash, go to counseling if you need to vent


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

So I just sprouted a seed and Im just wondering if you can tell me if its male or female.....lmao Im kidding......*big smiles*....I love to help people and if you pay attention you can even learn about people just by how they post so it can be really interesting no matter what it says.....like I bet crazy mental is one of those that when your into a heated situation he says some shit then walks away then comes back then says some shit walks lmao.....so back that seedling Im really for a girl so let me know, cuz I need to know if she is female before I ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

why is this in the advanced section? 


this is a forum. we are here to ask and answer questions. this site is not a PDF file. it's real live people helping real live people. if you don't want to help then why are you here? the whole meaning behind this site is to ask questions and get answers. or is it just to look at pretty pictures? i personally feel one of the best things i can do with my life is teach people how to grow weed. if i have to look at 6000 pics of seedlings to do it well then so be it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

gogrow said:


> we've all came a long way; looks like the kind of post you are complaining about....
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12392-first-indoor-closet-grow-advice.html






this right here is classic.......https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12392-first-indoor-closet-grow-advice.html

where would you be today my friend? what an asshole.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why is this in the advanced section?
> 
> 
> this is a forum. we are here to ask and answer questions. this site is not a PDF file. it's real live people helping real live people. if you don't want to help then why are you here? the whole meaning behind this site is to ask questions and get answers. or is it just to look at pretty pictures? i personally feel one of the best things i can do with my life is teach people how to grow weed. if i have to look at 6000 pics of seedlings to do it well then so be it.


 
exactly why we all love you fdd


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

My favorite is heres my seedling and how much will i yield.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

greendemon said:


> My favorite is heres my seedling and how much will i yield.



you came close.......https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/42244-when-flower.html


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2008)

greendemon said:


> My favorite is heres my seedling and how much will i yield.


the questions deemed the "dumbest" are the people here that need all of us the most


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you came close.......https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/42244-when-flower.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

boooky said:


> Sticky this shit in the newb section!!




one from you.......https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/51665-wierd-light-shade-question.html


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you came close.......https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/42244-when-flower.html


Never claimed to know everything about every strain..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why is this in the advanced section?
> 
> 
> this is a forum. we are here to ask and answer questions. this site is not a PDF file. it's real live people helping real live people. if you don't want to help then why are you here? the whole meaning behind this site is to ask questions and get answers. or is it just to look at pretty pictures? i personally feel one of the best things i can do with my life is teach people how to grow weed. if i have to look at 6000 pics of seedlings to do it well then so be it.


Fdds the shit.

I think its terrible to pick on people who ask repeat/lame questions. Sometimes you can search on here and not find what you are looking for. And sometimes its easier to just post then to read through them all, until you get the right answer. 

I admit, there are some dumb questions asked, but that is the point of going to a forum right?? To talk and learn. In my eyes, and as teachers always say, No question is a stupid question.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 25, 2008)

some times we do things wrong and need telling more than once.
esp. while smoking a lot, what doesnt help, somtimes.
also growing take at least a year,or a few diff harvests, and many many mistakes,well with me anyway.
wouldnt it be nice, if we all could justv read the faq, and then just show our bud pics, with no help growing.
if nobody asked, we would all be growing, male hermies.lol
well i would, if i had not asked a few stupid questions, many many times.
before i found this site, i was growing 4 over fed hermies on the wrong lite sced.
and also at first people who have never been on a forum, find it hard to navigate,the site, at first.
did we read a book the 1st time we had sex,or learn to drive or swim?, no we asked or got shown.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 25, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Fdds the shit.
> 
> I think its terrible to pick on people who ask repeat/lame questions. Sometimes you can search on here and not find what you are looking for. And sometimes its easier to just post then to read through them all, until you get the right answer.
> 
> I admit, there are some dumb questions asked, but that is the point of going to a forum right?? To talk and learn. In my eyes, and as teachers always say, No question is a stupid question.


well said,.


----------



## mstrymxer (Feb 25, 2008)

gogrow said:


> we've all came a long way; looks like the kind of post you are complaining about....
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12392-first-indoor-closet-grow-advice.html


yeah thanks for finding that and making my point very clear if you read it you will see i asked a question then then looked it up felt dumb and stated myentire plan that i found out through reading the grow faqs and answered my own question. i bet this guy just readmy first post and was like "aha i got em". what a tool!

silly guy

and im not trying to say people shouldnt ask questions if your a newb. but 99.9% or maybe 100% of all questions can be answered through the faqs and search function. i mainly started this to point out the fact that some of these guys are lazy and just want the answer handed to them instead of taking 2 secs to look it up.

ohh and have you guys seen the high times editorial office skits on collegehumor.com that shit is hilarious "i cant eat this nutrageous","why?,"it doesnt exist!"


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> yeah thanks for finding that and making my point very clear if you read it you will see i asked a question then then looked it up felt dumb and stated myentire plan that i found out through reading the grow faqs and answered my own question. i bet this guy just readmy first post and was like "aha i got em". what a tool!
> 
> silly guy
> 
> not "aha i got em". i actually read your first few threads before i posted that, and will admit that you caught on quick. all i was pointing out is that we all seem to start with the same questions, and to bitch about other people having beginner questions is just arrogant.


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice Fdd we can always count on you to put things into perspective.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 25, 2008)

guys i came to this site without a clue on how to grow and ill be the first to admit that i asked more than my fair share of down right retarded questions..

but because of the patience, love, and compassion that growers who use this site have i have learned so much in my short time here at rollitup that i can now answer newb questions and hopefully help someone out who was shockingly similar to me when i started...

ill also admit that i can loose my temper with newbies easily... thats when i just sit back at say to myself "hey man you were once in his very same shoes".... not only that but i still ask stupid questions and probably will untill the day i die.. you never know it all.. never ever.. there is always something you can encounter that you have never experienced befor and when that happens isnt it nice to be able to ask someone here for help??!!!!!! that all i got... late!!


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Feb 25, 2008)

Amen Gogrow>>>>amen....


----------



## mstrymxer (Feb 25, 2008)

its not that idont want to help . its just so repetitive sometimes.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 25, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> its not that idont want to help . its just so repetitive sometimes.


I help people all day...sometimes it gets frustrating when im answering the same questions all day...but im still here doing it..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

everybody has got to start somewhere. simple as it gets.

and you got to remember, there are still alot of people who are not computer literate!!!!


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

I like new grower questions - they're the only ones I feel qualified to answer (and sometimes not even then)!


----------



## bigballin007 (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the real problem is that this site is full of kids and teenagers. 
What ever happened to you must be 18 to join? I see many many posts talking about being in high school and having problems with parents. 
Wisdom comes with age, intelligence can be learned...
I think it is time for the mods to clean this site up... IMO


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2008)

bigballin007 said:


> I think the real problem is that this site is full of kids and teenagers.
> What ever happened to you must be 18 to join? I see many many posts talking about being in high school and having problems with parents.
> Wisdom comes with age, intelligence can be learned...
> I think it is time for the mods to clean this site up... IMO


that my friend, is an entirely different subject


----------



## mstrymxer (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry to get this whole thing started guys. haha.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 25, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> sorry to get this whole thing started guys. haha.


dont worry about it, it will die off shortly


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

i planted some seeds a few weeks ago. i started 10. 8 sprouted. so far 3 of them have gotten their first set of leaves then just shriveled up and died. WTF??????


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

lol its sounds like overwatering fdd lmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol its sounds like overwatering fdd lmao



my cups _are_ really heavy.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

Are they clear...because if they are clear you definitly need to get rid of them...if they are clear then that is for sure why they are heavy


----------



## shamegame (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this right here is classic.......https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12392-first-indoor-closet-grow-advice.html
> 
> where would you be today my friend? what an asshole.


That right there is about the best beating I have seen on these forums.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this right here is classic.......https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12392-first-indoor-closet-grow-advice.html
> 
> where would you be today my friend? what an asshole.



i think the "asshole" comment was a bit much. i apologize.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

lol Im surprised I didnt call you out on being a meany...dont stir shit with shit stir with with love and flowers then at least it nice looking shit..


----------



## mstrymxer (Feb 26, 2008)

shamegame said:


> That right there is about the best beating I have seen on these forums.


yeah butlook what i said back to him


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

i have 3 out of 10 yet to kill. the rest have not made it. i suck.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have 3 out of 10 yet to kill. the rest have not made it. i suck.


YOU ROCK....
ohhhh you should put them in your hash washing machine to bring some life back into them...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> YOU ROCK....
> ohhhh you should put them in your hash washing machine to bring some life back into them...



i started 10 more.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

fdd do you ever sneek into my journal and peek??? I can only seem to draw your attention in this thread that started with so much negativity..


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i started 10 more.


TOO bad..its best to go with 50 on your second try...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> fdd do you ever sneek into my journal and peek??? I can only seem to draw your attention in this thread that started with so much negativity..




i just look at pics. yours looks nice. i just peaked. peeked.??


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for looking....you know my only gripe is when I do help *some* new people *some* are just plain mean and I try to be sooo nice....oh well..I just unsubscribe and dont reply to them anymore..


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I'm a newbe and I'm going to go ask a question right now. And I hope it's not considered stupid as I know how to use forums very well. I would perfer to search and find the answer myself. But I can't find an answer to this question anyplace on this site. Even in the Grow FAQ or journals.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 26, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> Ok so i know im no expert. but it irritates me when i get on here after work and look at the new threads and every other one is titled. "budget grow, advice needed, sex question, total newb here, how does this look?".
> 
> *DOOD! READ THE GROW FAQS, WATCH A VIDEO THEN POST! SOME SIMPLE RESEARCH CAN ANSWER 70% OF THE POSTS ON HERE. DOES THIS GET ON YOUR NERVES?*
> And im all for spreading knowledge but damn i get tired of seeing the same questions over and over


Weren't you a noob once yourself? hmmm......

However I do have to agree somewhat. Every post/thread I see now days is in the grow faq. Or even if they just searched using the "search" link. *sigh* But I think mainly they don't rely on themselves too much b/c they are afraid they are going to fuck up. So to the ones who ask how things look, hey atleast they did it, I would be happy to look and to critique(sp?) if necessary. We can't have all the answers all the time though.


----------



## apasunee (Feb 27, 2008)

O.K. you do have the ones that will ask a question,, I will try to help,, then they turn on you and try to get others to join in to bash you,, or,, my plant doesnt look right, whats wrong with it,, I ask for a pic, and they reply no camera, dont know what strain,, I ask more questions,, they get mad,,,A bit frustrating..... How much will I yeild, unknown strain.... Sometimes its hard to keep civil....... But I do like to help people do a good job,,, is that so wrong,lololol..................................................................................


----------



## apasunee (Feb 27, 2008)

How Long Should I Veg My Plant??????????????????????


----------



## apasunee (Feb 27, 2008)

Why Do Zebra Have Stripes??????????????????????????????


----------



## apasunee (Feb 27, 2008)

WHAT STRAIN IS MY PLANT??????


----------



## apasunee (Feb 27, 2008)

I Really Do Have Some Fun On Riu,,,, As Some Of You Know.. Its All Good,,, Everyone Has A Bad Day Sometimes....................................


----------



## panhead (Feb 27, 2008)

It dont really piss me off but it kinda does bum me out,for no other reason than i get the feeling from many that they want it all right now,hence the non research or unwillingness to research anything,its faster just to ask a zillion questions.

It depresses me because most who do this will never be able to get any decent bud,or get good enough at it where it will be a skill they'll have with them for the rest of their lives.

Real knowlege on any subject does not come from asking quick questions,it comes from hands on experience,common sense & figuring things out for one's self,i feel this is lost on many noobs,questions should be saved for things a person has tried to figure out to no avail,not fired off in hopes of a miracle grow that'll never come to fruit.

Impatient people have a much harder time at things vs people who put forth maximum effort, i see the impatience costing them the knowlege needed to do what they came here for in the first place.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 27, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> Ok so i know im no expert. but it irritates me when i get on here after work and look at the new threads and every other one is titled. &quot;budget grow, advice needed, sex question, total newb here, how does this look?&quot;.
> 
> *DOOD! READ THE GROW FAQS, WATCH A VIDEO THEN POST! SOME SIMPLE RESEARCH CAN ANSWER 70% OF THE POSTS ON HERE. DOES THIS GET ON YOUR NERVES?*
> And im all for spreading knowledge but damn i get tired of seeing the same questions over and over


Look out, The KGB Post Police has spoken....when people are new to this forum/forums in general, You can't expect them to read all the Info that is available....It takes a fair amount of reading and searching to "maybe find" the answer to you question....I asked some of those dumb questions when I was new to this forum and I would like to thank RIU members for taking the time to answer my Questions....I also clicked on alot of those dumb questions people were asking....myself being a newb to growing....I have learned an awful lot from the Dumb questions others have asked....so thanks to all you Dumbasses that ask questions....


----------



## passking (Feb 27, 2008)

if every 1 helped 1 pepson ever day the world would be better.
NOW GO SMOKE


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 27, 2008)

I just looked at mstrymxer's threads that he started....Dammed if I don't see some noob questions there....Ah Ha...what do you have to say for yourself...Hmmmm!!!


----------



## edux10 (Feb 27, 2008)

Its true you need too do some of your own research. This site is the main one that I have learned a lot from. I get every weed mag I can find and I am always on roll it up. The more knowlage you read the smarter you get right?


----------



## email468 (Feb 27, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Its true you need too do some of your own research. This site is the main one that I have learned a lot from. I get every weed mag I can find and I am always on roll it up. The more knowlage you read the smarter you get right?


with one correction.. the more accurate knowledge you read ....


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

well not that it bothers me... but the grow faq's were created for a reason.. and alot of ppl seem to not find them lol... and yes there is alot of dumb questions but ya know what I think... anyone of any age can get on here, and if someone is asking what a light cycle is or something incredibly stupid in my opinion it must be a younger kid trying to grow a few bagseed he got off a bud in a shoe box with an incadescent light lol ... so I dont reply back I just laugh at the post and begone lol...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 2, 2009)

wasnt everyone a newb at some stage?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 2, 2009)

also newbs might not be able to use the faq.

just like i havent been on this site for months and im also finding it hard to navigate my way around the new layout of the site.
where as berfore i could do it with my eyes closed.

just give the newbs a break and if they ask a stupid question, navigate them to the faq and dont make them look stupid.

like you have made your self look.


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 2, 2009)

mstrymxer said:


> Ok so i know im no expert. but it irritates me when i get on here after work and look at the new threads and every other one is titled. "budget grow, advice needed, sex question, total newb here, how does this look?".
> 
> *DOOD! READ THE GROW FAQS, WATCH A VIDEO THEN POST! SOME SIMPLE RESEARCH CAN ANSWER 70% OF THE POSTS ON HERE. DOES THIS GET ON YOUR NERVES?*
> And im all for spreading knowledge but damn i get tired of seeing the same questions over and over


this is why i stoped comming around if you come here every day you see the same ? asked over and over again. 

this might not happen if the searched worked?


----------



## darrendiablo (Jan 2, 2009)

im sure im stilll classed as a noob but hey i dont care but i actually dont mind readin through other peoples prblems and trying to solve them or reding where more experianced guys have solved them 
makes me feel kinda warm inside 
and anyways what else would we all be looking at on here? it would then just be reduced to grow journal's 
daz


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 3, 2009)

bring the questions its all good i love the RIU for giving us this opportunity even to rant. bring the noise!!!!!!!


----------



## old pothead (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes it is a pain to see the same question asked three times on the same page.My god are some of these people blind.The thing that bothers me the most is,some straight person coming on here and seeing the same question asked three times thinking potheads are realy STUPID.OPH


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

ya the search option definately does not work at all imo


----------



## apasunee (Jan 4, 2009)

I am not now nor was I ever a noob.... My first plant was harvested in the womb,, you think that was easy.........lol


crazy-mental said:


> wasnt everyone a newb at some stage?.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2009)

without questions this would just be a big site full of blank pages. =/


----------



## apasunee (Jan 4, 2009)

And if you dont like the questions dont answer them,, leave it for someone else to answer,,, which brings me to my first question of the day,,,,,,"WHY DO ZEBRAS HAVE STRIPES"????????


fdd2blk said:


> without questions this would just be a big site full of blank pages. =/


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2009)

apasunee said:


> And if you dont like the questions dont answer them,, leave it for someone else to answer,,, which brings me to my first question of the day,,,,,,"WHY DO ZEBRAS HAVE STRIPES"????????




because they'd look like horses otherwise.


----------



## tonyromo (Jan 4, 2009)

She is so hot.....


----------



## Puffster (Jan 4, 2009)

ya no what i hate?pretentious know it all assholes such as yourself.fuck you. dont come on this site if your so knowledgeable.fucking expert.ive been smoking and selling since 1973 and have never grown a single plant of anything.so if i get excited and ask a bad question who the fuck are you to judge me.FUUUUCK you


----------



## apasunee (Jan 4, 2009)

BA DUMP DUMP,,,,,that deserved a rimshot.......


fdd2blk said:


> because they'd look like horses otherwise.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2009)

Puffster said:


> ya no what i hate?pretentious know it all assholes such as yourself.fuck you. dont come on this site if your so knowledgeable.fucking expert.ive been smoking and selling since 1973 and have never grown a single plant of anything.so if i get excited and ask a bad question who the fuck are you to judge me.FUUUUCK you



that's not the answer we were looking for.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2009)

why do seagulls live by the sea?
























because if they lived by the bay they'd be bagels.


----------



## apasunee (Jan 4, 2009)

SOUNDS TO ME LIKE SOMEONE NEEDS A HUG......


Puffster said:


> ya no what i hate?pretentious know it all assholes such as yourself.fuck you. dont come on this site if your so knowledgeable.fucking expert.ive been smoking and selling since 1973 and have never grown a single plant of anything.so if i get excited and ask a bad question who the fuck are you to judge me.FUUUUCK you


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 4, 2009)

and if they were imbred they would be gay bulls


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> and if they were imbred they would be gay bulls



rflmao. hahahhahahahahahah


----------



## apasunee (Jan 4, 2009)

Why are asteroids called asteroids and hemeroids called hemeroids,, shouldnt it be the other way around..........


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 4, 2009)

because then Astrology would be Hemerology and people with telescopes would be looking up peoples asses...


----------



## apasunee (Jan 4, 2009)

Then you would have to go see an astrologer to get your asteroids removed......


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes but he would be launching a very long ass camera butt snake up to space, and there isn't much to look at up there.... besides Uranus.


----------



## yelodrvr (Jan 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this is a forum. we are here to ask and answer questions. this site is not a PDF file. it's real live people helping real live people. if you don't want to help then why are you here? the whole meaning behind this site is to ask questions and get answers. or is it just to look at pretty pictures? i personally feel one of the best things i can do with my life is teach people how to grow weed. if i have to look at 6000 pics of seedlings to do it well then so be it.




happy to see thats the attitude of the MODS. enough said for me. let the question fly. stuiped ones and all. what really makes me happy is to see all the pros who came to this thread to respond. never seen all you guys in one thread before. surprised a plant did grow right out my screen with all that experience in one thread.


my first tag line
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48855-first-grow-pics-need-advice.html#post529788

my first stupid question


> seems like there is some growth very few days. one day I come in and seems like nothing. then the next day they seem to go nuts. *is this normal? should there be growth everyday? is it due to ph swing?*


funny thing is is couldn't figure out why nobody would answer the question.


----------



## runsfromdacops (Jan 4, 2009)

yes there are alot of needless post that could be answered with some research. but isnt this site here to help the new guys out. we were all new at one point right.? as fare as the same stuff being asked over and over yep it happens and EVERY thing have cover atlest 10 times. so there is no need for ANYONE to post anymore right? all we need to do is read. but here you are posting.and im sure this vary topic has been coverd 20 times but you still made this thread.

if you dont like seeing the newbes post that go buy a book and get off the web!


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 4, 2009)

without the needless posts, google wouldn't pick them up, and a lot newbies would never find this place.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 4, 2009)

Can anyone help me? I'm running a flood and drain with composted dog shit and my own urine. I'm using gravel from my back patio because I can't buy hydroton around here. The pH indicator strips tell me I'm fine at 7.5.
I'm using 3 84w CFLs. Can anyone tell me why my leaves have brown edges are are wilting bad? 













Seriously, I don't mind seeing noob questions, it's when they hijack a thread that is completely OT. People jumping in a hydro grow journal asking about nutes in their soil grow and shit like that just irritate me. 
It's worse if they have a post count over 10 since they should know better by now.
Rep for the OP for bring this topic up.
</rant>


----------



## apasunee (Jan 5, 2009)

Dear mr or mrs mindphuk,, as I know you are worried about your plant looking a little wilted and yellowing,, but this is very normal for a plant that is this far along in flowering,,, as for the gravel,,, Im hoping that you had the sense to use the rocks from underneath the dog sh1t and urine as everyone knows that that is the gravel with the most nutrients,,,, now then,,,, some may say 7.5 ph is bad but not when using said flood and drain method,, that is actually a little low,,, so just ease up on those lights as you can easily put her into shock and stunt her growth with too much light,,,HUH,,, noobies,,,, Although what your feeding your dog can easily mess with the health of your girl as my girl doesnt like me to eat broccoli before I try to fertilize her insides.....


mindphuk said:


> Can anyone help me? I'm running a flood and drain with composted dog shit and my own urine. I'm using gravel from my back patio because I can't buy hydroton around here. The pH indicator strips tell me I'm fine at 7.5.
> I'm using 3 84w CFLs. Can anyone tell me why my leaves have brown edges are are wilting bad?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the357ink (Jan 5, 2009)

as a newb, i appreciate the answers to what could be "stupid" or repetitive questions.
On the other hand, i am irritated by ignorance & "stupidity", so i research my balls off(eye balls) before i commit to a post.Afetr this aint nothing new..just new to me..so there is alot of catching up to do...

The help and knowledge is greatly apprecieted !!!!!


----------



## Nocturn3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I see no problem with noobs asking question that may appear stupid, to those of us who have some experience. My main problem is more with self-proclaimed "experts" who repeatedly give out bad advice like it is gospel, then neg-repping or making stuff up when you point this out to them. 

These people don't appear to have more than a few grows experience, and have just been lucky up to that point with their flawed methods, but they still think that they are growing gods, and everyone who disagrees is wrong, and a noob, etc.

The one thing worse than no advice is bad advice.


----------

